# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - Other >  (C, BCX) - Play SNES Files with FMOD

## NeptuneCentury

Here is a code example to stream snes sound files thru the FMOD
sound engine.

Includes a sample spc and source in C (LCC-Win32) and BCX.
Also includes a sample program. You can apply reverb to your spc.
If you goto the FMOD website, http://www.fmod.org, you can 
get more info on other stuff you can do, like Equalizer, spectrum
(included in the sample) and other things like DSP.

I am having trouble uploading the file, so, i'll link to it.
Goto http://xmedia.sphosting.com/source.htm

get The SPC FMOD Example

Have fun with it.

EDIT:
Whoa, either my browser is messed up or something is wrong with
the site. It told me that the document contained no data, and it would
not post the thread, but in fact it did.... ??? why would it do that?
oh, well.

----------

